# YouTube - rewind and fast forward?



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So how do you fast forward and rewind YouTube videos on the hr24?


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

FF and RW do not work on my HR-44 either.

I was showing it off to one of my guest and there was a scene that they wanted me to replay and it would not.I looked like a fool having to stop the video and back out and play from the beggining again.

I have to admit adding Pandora and Youtube to the stb is pure genious though,I cant wait to see whats in store next.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah the only negatives of YouTube are:

No FF / Rew or bookmarking
Won't pull the HD YouTube streams (xbox 360 on same network does this great)
Doesn't work on non-dvr's (but I put my xbox 360 in the room that just has an H24).
Tedious to type out a long search (wish they could pair my smartphone / ipad YouTube app to TV like xbox)
They filter out many "official" music videos, though most are from VEVO, they are still available on YouTube on PC, mobile and xbox.

Though its a nice to have for those quick videos and we do use it from time to time. Maybe it will be upgraded in future versions... who knows?


----------

